# sex of piranhas



## lilthugg28 (Mar 4, 2004)

*
150 Gallon Tank
Four - 5 inch black piranhas

one of the piranhas has an anal fin that looks like a hockey stick and the other anal fins are all straight ...does that mean i have a male and females. and the tank size might allow them to breed?
please let me know*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you wont know till they breeed what you got

as for tank size i dont know


----------

